# bundt pan fattie



## joeyfine (Aug 25, 2013)

first time making a fatty so i decided to follow pokernut's smoked ring fatty... and it rocked!

maple sausage with a layer of colby jack cheese













photo.jpg



__ joeyfine
__ Aug 25, 2013






8 Hard boiled eggs followed by colby jack cheese













photo_1.jpg



__ joeyfine
__ Aug 25, 2013






I froze this thing for 2 hours before i could play with it. 2 pounds of bacon.













photo_2.jpg



__ joeyfine
__ Aug 25, 2013






Into the smoker at 5am with lunch....













photo_3.jpg



__ joeyfine
__ Aug 25, 2013


















photo_4.jpg



__ joeyfine
__ Aug 25, 2013






3 hours later..













photo_5.jpg



__ joeyfine
__ Aug 25, 2013






the finished product.... yum yum













photo (1).jpg



__ joeyfine
__ Aug 25, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks good man!


----------

